# Med Forum rules...read first



## Mutt

Medical Marijuana Forum Rules:
We understand the needs of medical marijuana patients and the need for cooperatives. Unfortunatley due to state by state laws as well as federal laws. This site cannot assume the responsibilty or risk of sharing personal information on this forum.
We regret any hardship this may cause for persons in a "legal" Med MJ state.
We do however promote and appreciate any information given as far as the legal issues and processes in obtaining liscenses or setting up cooperatives as long as it is for informational purposes only. 
Many other persons may find information on the "red tape" very beneficial and know what is entailed with obtaining a liscense or setting up a co-op.
We regret our stand point with the personal info, but until laws change our hands are tied regarding the sharing of personal information.
Thank you for your cooperation.
-Marijuana Passion Staff


----------

